# My new 125 Gallon soon to be community tank.



## 4rdguy

Here's some pics so far, there just with my iPhone so there not perfect. right now my plants are all fake and i will be adding some more still to the middle at the back and some shorter ones mixed in randomly around.

Let me know what you think, im really happy with it so far 

A panoramic using a special panoramic app.


----------



## xr8dride

looks good, my only suggestion would be the stacked rocks...get bigger base rocks and make it more stable...no need to have rocks falling on fish.

Good luck with the rest of the setup


----------



## camboy012406

your plants are soo green healthy!!


----------



## gucci17

Looks great! I second the idea of securing the rock structure a little better.

Camboy, I think those are plastic plants.


----------



## 4rdguy

yes they are plastic for now. hopefully in the future i can swap them for real ones. 

and im gonna get some more rock this week to build that up a bunch more. im just trying to decide on what to buy


----------



## 4rdguy

ok, so i added some terra cotta pots, some more plants and i think its almost done.

the rock structure is pretty well sound now.

i really like how its turning out


----------



## 4rdguy

so ive added a few inhabitants.

here is a video of my Juvenile Roseline sharks playing in the powerhead current. they did this for about 3 hours 

Here is one of my German rams sparring

and another of my rams sparring.

this is the new Rock structure, its alot more stable then the previous and i really like it.


----------



## 4rdguy

Heres some updated pics and my inhabitants list.

-50 Cardinal Tetras
-5 Roseline Sharks
-5 Diamond Marble Angels
-2 Dwarf Gouramis
-3 Pearl Gouramis
-4 Blue German Rams
-1 L128 Blue Phantom Pleco
-1 Albino Longfin Pleco
-1 Golden Algea Eater


----------



## Jackson

The tank looks great. I'm a fan of fake plants because my fish won't let me keep real ones lol 

Must be awesome having a big tank with such small fish. I think that is what I am going to do with my next set up. The more I see tanks like this the more I want one.

Any plans for more fish?


----------



## 4rdguy

i think im pretty close to maxed out fish wise, other then i want to add 2-3 koi angels. But yes im in the same boat. i like lots of smaller fish it makes the aquarium funner to watch and more busy. Its really neat seeing the school or 50 cardinals all moving as one.


----------



## 4rdguy

Update. My algae problem got too out of control so I took out slot of stuff and did a rescape while I was at it.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam

looks good.. while your at it, you should totally build up that left corner with some more rocks or plants.


----------



## 4rdguy

Got some plants and a mossy driftwood from a friend. Here's some more pics. lemme know how ya like it?


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlito

Looks great!

You don't have as many sharp rocks as you used to and you got rid of the piled up slabs of rock....This set up looks safer for the fish.

You have some nice fish in there and I like the video of the Blue German Rams squaring off!


----------

